# Hench's Follistatin Log



## Hench (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome Ladies and Gentlemen! This will be a log of my 10 day Follistatin cycle. Currently there is minimal real world experience of this product, so I'm hoping this, along with GMO's log, will help to shed some light on exactly what can be expected from this compound. 

My Follistatin is from Extreme Peptide

First off, some stats: 

Age: 21
Training exp.: 5 years
Starting Weight: 193lbs   (NB. I weigh light for my size/height)
AAS Use: None (as of yet....)

My squat, dead and bench total is >1000lbs to give an idea of strength. 

Routine will be a slightly modified version of 'Baby Got Back', 

i.e. 

- Horizontal Push/Pull (Chest/Back)
- Quad Dominant + Arms
- Horizontal Push/Vertical Pull (Chest/Lats)
- Ham Dominant + Shoulders 

I've learnt from experience that my chest requires two sessions per week in order to keep up with my arm and back development, hence the program design. 

Maintenance cals for me is around 3300cals per day. I'm going to start off around 4000cals per day and see how it goes from there. As it's such a short course I don't mind gaining some fat in order to ensure maximum muscular hypertrophy. 

Follistatin: 100mcg (IM) per day for 10 days

I've added some before shots below, they were taken first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and completely cold. I seem to be holding a bit of water compared to normal, however this should only serve to make the after's more impressive!


----------



## GMO (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice...I'm in.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Hench (Aug 17, 2011)

I started my research on Monday, however only got time to make the log today. I'm going to the gym now, I'll post up a review of the first three days when I get back.


----------



## Hench (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^DAMM you boys are quick.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

In for the ride wo0t!


----------



## besharp (Aug 17, 2011)

Sub'd!  I think I want some of this stuff. . . . GMO's review made it sound like my kinda peptide.

Get on it!


----------



## Hench (Aug 18, 2011)

*Day 1 - 15/08/11*

Weight = 193lbs     
Cals = 4200 
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin


First day so nothing much to report. No PIP whatsoever, this differs from my friends experience of the product. 


Trained Horizontal Push/Pull. 

Notable Lifts: 

DB Press: 45kg/100lbs x 5 
Pendlay Rows: 110kg/242lbs x 8 (squeezed at top)


----------



## Hench (Aug 18, 2011)

*Day 2 - 16/08/11*

Weight = 193.5lbs
Cals = 6500
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin 


No real noticeable changes to physique or sides to speak of. However, felt slightly underfed yesterday, even after consuming over 4k cals. Decided to eat (as cleanly as possible) until I was satisfied. I ended up eating 6.5k cals!!! Getting a pronounced 'Alpha' feeling while in the gym and for a few hours afterward. 


Trained quad dominant.

Notable lifts: 

Squatted 115kg/253lbs x 3, nothing special, but the most Ive done since tweaking my left quad 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Hench (Aug 18, 2011)

*Day 3 - 17/08/11*

Weight = *196.5lbs *
Cals = 5500cals
Delt Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin

Woke up this morning expecting to feel bloated and soft from consuming so many cals yesterday. However I looked full, yet vascular and much tighter than two days ago. All day my housemates (all of whom train/abuse chems) were saying how lean I was looking. Went to the gym that evening and my weight is up 3.5lbs since Monday! Too early to make any conclusions, however Im pretty excited about what's going to happen over the next 7 days. 

Didn't feel up to working arms yesterday after legs, so decided to train them today instead. Training with a new partner as of 2 weeks ago. He about 15lbs heavier than me and slightly stronger. Today I dominated him on arms, which is all the more impressive considering I havent trained arms in 2 YEARS. 

_Sides_: 

Positive - Massive pumps, increased recovery/endurance/strength 
Negative - Slight heartburn


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

Hench said:


> Weight = *196.5lbs *
> Cals = 5500cals
> Delt Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin
> 
> ...


 

Nice....I knew this shit would really pop in an environment of high myostatin and anabolics.


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

*Day 4 - 18/08/11*

Weight = 197lbs
Cals = 6000cals
Delt Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin

Compound appears to be in full swing, looking larger and leaner than Monday. Was going to post up some progress pics, but think it will be better if I keep smashing it and post them up at conclusion of research. 

Trained Horizontal Push/Vertical Pull

Finished my last set of dips with 20kg/45lbs strapped round my waist. 
Got a PR on pulldowns - 90kg/198lbs x 15reps 

Massive pumps in the gym, probably compromised my training slightly due to forearm pumps, but this is hardly something to complain about. 

_Sides:_ 

Positive - Strength is increasing rapidly, along improved recovery ect. 
Negative - Swollen wrists (more on this to follow), heartburn


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

*Day 5 - 19/08/11*

Weight = ???
Cals = *7,500 *cals
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin 

I had to use all my self restraint today to keep myself out of the gym. Even after 4 hard sessions in a row I felt fine, however I concluded that a rest day would be the smart choice. 

As you can see my cals for today were extremely high, some 3000+ above maint. level. As far as I can tell, there has been no appreciable fat gain. Therefore I will continue this level of intake for the remainder of my research. 

_Sides_

Positive - Same as stated above, NO FAT GAIN?!?, 'Alpha' mentality 
Negative - Swollen wrists, heartburn (getting progressively worse)


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

Today is day 6. Been a very interesting ride so far. I have some thoughts on this compound that I would like to discuss with the community, however for the sake of integrity I will withhold until the conclusion of my research. 

Off to the gym, time to smash Shoulders and Hams. Reports when I return.


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 20, 2011)

Dudee I am very interested with this log! It's great that this is working for you! 2 things to say, one is that this only motivates me to use follistatin soon enough, and two is I WONT ORDER IT FROM ANYWHERE OTHER THEN EXTREME PEPTIDES!!


----------



## GMO (Aug 20, 2011)

Hench said:


> Today is day 6. Been a very interesting ride so far. I have some thoughts on this compound that I would like to discuss with the community, however for the sake of integrity I will withhold until the conclusion of my research.
> 
> Off to the gym, time to smash Shoulders and Hams. Reports when I return.




Looking forward to hearing and discussing those thoughts with you bro.

Great log...keep up the good work!


----------



## Hench (Aug 20, 2011)

*Day 6 - 20/08/11*

Weight = *200lbs*
Cals = 7000+
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin 

Things are starting to get a little bit silly, 7lbs in 6 days with no noticeable fat gain??? Massive pumps and vascularity in the gym, strength continues to increase. Ive noticed the heartburn subsides when I eat, so I'm taking that as a signal to keep ramming as many cals in as possible. Aiming to hit 8k cals today, appetite has not increased so this could be a struggle, fingers crossed. 

Trained shoulders today, forgot the gym shuts early on a Saturday so Ill have to go back tomorrow to hit hams. 

Managed 70kg/154 x 8 today on Millies which might be a PR. 

_Sides_ - Nothing new to report, same as before. 

Off to work, will hopefully be a quiet night.


----------



## Hench (Aug 21, 2011)

*Day 7 - 21/08/11*

Weight = 201lbs
Cals = 7000+
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin 

Weight continues to increase, fat gain remains minimal. I'm absolutely loving this stuff!!! Not only have I gained a lot of size buy my muscles feel very hard, even though my bf% is the same or slightly higher. 

Got three days of research remaining. I'm going to train the next two days and take Wednesday off. I'll keep cramming the cals in and try to get as much sleep as possible for the remainder of the course. I'd be happy with a further gain of 2lbs, which would give me a total of +10lbs in 10 days. 

Right, enough rambling, off to stuff my face.


----------



## Hench (Aug 23, 2011)

*Day 8 - 22/08/11*

Weight = 201lbs
Cals = 7000cals
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin

Trained Horizontal Push/Pull. 

Had my best workout in a very long time today. FINALLY got the 50kg/110kg up on DB Press. Also Pendly Row'd 120kg/264lbs x 7 reps. On top of the increased strength, my endurance held up really well while doing drop sets at the end of the workout. 

Starting to feel a touch worn out having gone at it so hard for the last 8 days, must also be related to growing so much in a short period of time. Going to take tomorrow off and hopefully be recovered enough to smash quad dom. on Wednesday, which will be my last day on the Folli.


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> Weight = 201lbs
> Cals = 7000cals
> Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin
> 
> ...



oh snap. its coming today. cant wait to see final results and pics.. also, dont leave us hanging, i want to see how youre doing 2-4 wks later


----------



## Hench (Aug 24, 2011)

*Day 10 - 24/08/11*

Weight = 202.5lbs   *+9.5lbs in 10 days*
Cals = 6500cals
Pec Injection - 100mcg of Follistatin 

Well today was my final pin, sad times. 

Smashed it in the gym again today, weight up another 1.5lbs since Monday. Have noticed a little fat gain, but I'm also quite watery in the mid section from eat so much food everyday. Going to drop my cals down to 4000 tomorrow and probably keep it there or slightly lower for the rest of the week. Hope I can continue to some gains and harden up a bit. 

Think I'll take the after pics on Saturday, let some of this water dissipate, to better illustrate the changes. Got an early start tomorrow so I'm out, hope you've enjoyed the log.


----------



## Hench (Aug 24, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> oh snap. its coming today. cant wait to see final results and pics.. also, dont leave us hanging, i want to see how youre doing 2-4 wks later



Cheers bro, yeah don't worry, I'll be sure to post weekly pics for about a month or so. My mate ran Folli a about 5 weeks ago and said he continued to gain for an extended period of time after his course.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 24, 2011)

Follistatin: You're doing it right.

Way to go bro, this is definitely how you should be eating on this compound!! Awesome gains for sure, might have to give this a run sometime in the near future. You've hit the nail on the head with how you've been eating while on it though, when myostatin is blocked or inhibited the body will continue to build muscle as long as it has the nutrients to do so - therefor, give your body a HELLLL of alot of nutrients and grow like a fuckin redwood!!  well done bro, very interested to see the after pics; how much body fat do you think was gained in addition to the new muscle growth (if any, but at that level of surplus and your posts i can only assume there was at least some)


----------



## GMO (Aug 25, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Follistatin: You're doing it right.
> 
> Way to go bro, this is definitely how you should be eating on this compound!! Awesome gains for sure, might have to give this a run sometime in the near future. You've hit the nail on the head with how you've been eating while on it though, when myostatin is blocked or inhibited the body will continue to build muscle as long as it has the nutrients to do so - therefor, give your body a HELLLL of alot of nutrients and grow like a fuckin redwood!!  well done bro, very interested to see the after pics; how much body fat do you think was gained in addition to the new muscle growth (if any, but at that level of surplus and your posts i can only assume there was at least some)



+1

Well done, Hench


----------



## TwisT (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

excellent job


----------



## ORAW (Aug 25, 2011)

get your weight up pussy ass bitch


----------



## ORAW (Aug 25, 2011)

nice fucking chiken legs you got there. do you even workout? lmao. before you come talking shit to me go look at yourself in the mirror. i look 100000 times better then your skinny ass


----------



## Hench (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^If you read the thread I said I injured my leg about 6 weeks ago, just starting to train them again. 

Also, you're 170lbs and 15%bf, after multiple cycles. Who are you to be talking shit to anyone?


----------



## meow (Aug 25, 2011)

Great log bro. Were u applying sub-q or im?


----------



## Hench (Aug 25, 2011)

meow said:


> Great log bro. Were u applying sub-q or im?



All shot were I'M bud, either Pec or Delt.


----------



## ORAW (Aug 25, 2011)

No correction I'm 5'6 170lbs 12% bf. You on the other hand lmao. Like I told you before in 1 month I'll weigh what you weigh. Skinny bitch get off my dick and stop following me around the forum


----------



## Hench (Aug 25, 2011)

ORAW said:


> No correction I'm 5'6 170lbs 12% bf. You on the other hand lmao. Like I told you before in 1 month I'll weigh what you weigh. Skinny bitch get off my dick and _stop following me around the forum_



*Hench's Follistatin Log*


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hench said:


> *Hench's Follistatin Log*



Lmao 



Good log bro, can't wait to try it out hope EP doesn't jack up the price to hi


----------



## Dogoa12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great log.


----------



## Hench (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^Cheers lads. 

Sorry abou the delay on the afters, got called into work the last few days, today and tomorrow. If possible I'm going to get up early tomorrow morning and take the shots, otherwise its going to Monday. 

Dropped a good amount of water from my midsection, which was nice to see. Getting lots of comments about my size, so although I havent weighed myself, seems as if Im still growing. 

Defo going to order another mg of Folli before the August sale ends!


----------



## murf23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just came across this log bro...Nice work . This is the way to do a log very informative Thnks


----------



## Hench (Sep 2, 2011)

WOAH, sorry lads, dont know what happened here. Completely forgot to post my afters, works been pretty hectic the last few weeks, I'ma blame it on that. 

Overall the Folli was amazing! Im too knackered right now to give a balls to the wall review, but I would defo recommend this compound to anyone. 

Looking back I probably went a little too high with the cals, gained some fat, though it was expected. Ive got another mg of Folli on the way ohyeah and I think Ill stick to around 5000-5500cals per day. This should produce some solid muscle gains with little to no fat gain. 

Here are some pics from last Saturday (Aug, 26). Weight was 202lbs. Since this have dropped down to 200lbs, looking leaner but still VERY full. Definitely some residual effects still kicking around.

Ill get some fresh pics up sometime this week. 

Time for some chicken and veg....


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> WOAH, sorry lads, dont know what happened here. Completely forgot to post my afters, works been pretty hectic the last few weeks, I'ma blame it on that.
> 
> Overall the Folli was amazing! Im too knackered right now to give a balls to the wall review, but I would defo recommend this compound to anyone.
> 
> ...


 
Great job bro.im just wondering if you might of purchased your folli from pepsource?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 24, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Great job bro.im just wondering if you might of purchased your folli from pepsource?



read his first post


----------



## TwisT (Nov 24, 2011)

Hench said:


> WOAH, sorry lads, dont know what happened here. Completely forgot to post my afters, works been pretty hectic the last few weeks, I'ma blame it on that.
> 
> Overall the Folli was amazing! Im too knackered right now to give a balls to the wall review, but I would defo recommend this compound to anyone.
> 
> ...



Great work bud


----------



## towing (Nov 24, 2011)

I am 6'1" and 226 12% and I can never eat that many Cals In one day not that I would not like to eat more cals on Bulk time but I find it hard to eat more then 4000  Is this stuff making you hungry or were you always able to eat a lot.


----------

